# Cannot connect to internet using my ethernet cable



## zdaly1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can connect to the internet using my neighbors wireless router but when I try to use my ethernet cable it connects me to "network 16" but the internet doesnt work. Ive tried different cables and different wall ports and that didnt help. It has been working before but I disconnected it to go somewhere and when I came back I had this problem. Help please! I use Windows 7 and Im trying to connect using Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## zdaly1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! I didnt have any proxy settings but here is what you wanted me to paste.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ns.ufl.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-77-D4-DC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-EE-15-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8cb5:5791:4c47:e7b4%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.39(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 04, 2012 3:53:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 05, 2012 3:53:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ns.ufl.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks ok . . check to be sure the network adaaptor is set to automatically acquire IP address and DNS

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.1.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Also, Try this 

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh interface ipv4 reset*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh interface ipv6 reset
*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## zdaly1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help again. This is what you asked for from the pinging:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=77
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=111
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=111
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=111
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 149ms, Average = 42ms
C:\Users\Owner>PING 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Owner>PING yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Owner>

And this is what I got when I did the resets:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>netsh interface ipv4 reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Users\Owner>netsh interface ipv6 reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Follow these steps:

How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


----------



## zdaly1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I did the fix it for me and restarted my computer and it didnt help. FYI Everytime I shut down or restart my computer it says that it needs to check a disk for consistency but then it freezes in the same spot on stage 2 (52% complete) so I have to bypass it in order to get on my computer. Is this in anyway related or a potential symptom of a bigger problem?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading the diagnostic tool for the hard drive brand and making a bootable disc.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------

